
Video: Chrome OS Shows up on $174 ARM Unit at MWC - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/video-chrome-os-shows-up-on-174-arm-unit-at-mwc/
======
joezydeco
ChromeOS/Chromium has been running on various ARM boards for 9 months or so
now. Here's an early build on iMX5 (ARM Cortex A8, equivalent to the OMAP3)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfCEoSwaDJU>

About that time I asked Freescale if they could point me to a build that I
could test with on my iMX EVK. After much hand-wringing I eventually got my
FAE to admit that Google didn't want Chrome running on these kind of systems -
only laptops.

I see these demos every MWC and then see the industry do something different.

